# "This post has been edited by..."



## 661-Pete (6 Sep 2010)

This tag is now, usually, inescapable: I get it even if I re-visit my post within a minute (usually for spellies or typos). Fair enough, if that's the way the new forum runs, we have to accept it and I'm OK with that.

_*But not always*_, so it seems. I know that because one post about which I (and possibly others) complained, has been amended, presumably by the Mods, with the offending words removed, *but there is no 'edited' tag at all on the post*.

I ask because, clearly, if there is an arbitrary system in operation, *it needs to apply equally to everyone*. But, the merits, or not, in showing the whole world that a post has been moderated, are a separate matter for debate...


----------



## Shaun (6 Sep 2010)

The forum software doesn't currently have an edit window (_it's been requested by a number of us board owners and may make it into a future update_), so unlike the previous forums there isn't a 2 minute gap before this tag appears (_very handy if you pop back to correct spelling mistaked_).

This applies to everyone with the exception of my Admin account.

I edited the post using my iPhone whilst out and about with the family so as to remove the item that had been reported and sent a PM to the person who's post I edited to inform them of what I'd done.

Ordinarily I would use the browser on my PC and make a point of ticking the "edit" marker so it showed I had made an edit, but under the circumstances it was hard work enough to edit such a long post on my phone as it was, and since I'd advised the poster themselves I didn't feel it necessary to go the extra length of re-editing to advertise to everyone else I'd moderated the post.

I'll try to remember to tick the edit box next time ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (6 Sep 2010)

Ok, that's fair enough. Shaun, the dedication you put into looking after this forum, even while on the move, does us proud!  Respect!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Sep 2010)

Becuase of my jeyboarrd dydslexia or the fact that I usually only think of what to ssay after I have posted, I use it quite a lot. This is ok, until it comes to someone who replies to your post whilst you are still modifying it and procceed to reply to a bit which you have then taken out. 

In facct, almost all of my posts end up being edited in one way or another, ans I sometimes think it would be better if people didn't know what I do as it is vaguely embarrasssing!

Of course, people hardly rreply to me anyway, which can be just asannoy... deflating - it seems some on here only have to have a papeer cut and get rreams written about it by others, whilst my bike practically fell apart on me the other day and what do I get?? 

Nothing!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Sep 2010)

And no, I'm not editing that previous just because it makes me sound like some sort of premadonna. Still, that's what I feel like at times. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 661-Pete (7 Sep 2010)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Of course, people hardly rreply to me anyway, which can be just asannoy... deflating - it seems some on here only have to have a papeer cut and get rreams written about it by others, whilst my bike practically fell apart on me the other day and what do I get??
> 
> Nothing!


Well: *I'll* answer you MDB! Point me in the direction of said 'bike fell apart' thread and we'll see....

If I were to say what my _real_ thoughts are, about some people getting more attention to their posts than others, it'd only serve to get a certain CC'er (whose name hints at both a make of bike and a Roman emperor...) up my backside    . So - no.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Sep 2010)

Sorry was just feeling morose last night - the bike falling apart bit was sort of spread over 2 or 3 threads.

Ok, found one from the Welcome thread after someone from Glasgow joined the forum on the same day as the ride and wondered if they had, by a tiny chance, seen me:

"Hello!
I see my shameless plugging of this Forum has worked!!  

I was out on two SkyRide Local Glasgow runs yesterday (Sunday) wearing my black, orange and white version of the Cycle Chat Cycling top.
The first was out to the foot of the Campsies at Lennoxtown and Torrance, via Milngavie et al, and the second was a tour of the West End. They both started at the Kelvin Hall and Kelvin Bridge respectively.

Unfortunately I didn't exactly give this forum a good showing up as no less than 3 main individual technical problems as well as a few small problems with my bike started to develop, particularly on the West End ride, and the up shot of it is that it is now at Magic Cycles in Bowling gettting repaired! (I took it right there).


Combined with a higher than usual number of embarrasssing falls caused by the clipless pedals, it was by far and away my worst day on the bike since....... well, ever!...... hell, even my drinks cage broke (I kid you not), that's how hideous it was!!  

I truly wish I had just stayed in bed instead, it genuinely was one of those days. 

Oh yeah, anyway, yes WELCOME!!".


----------



## 661-Pete (7 Sep 2010)

Well, sympathies, Mad Doug, whatever it was that actually went wrong with bike, hope it's sorted!

As for the clipless moments, well, I've yet to go clipless. For _"yet"_, read _"never"_: would be more accurate. All hail the trusty toe-clip!!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Sep 2010)

More:

"The gears on the big ring stopped working due to the wires giving up the ghost and the bottom bracket started making horrible creaking noises, my drinks cage broke (causing my water bottle to go bouncing into the following traffic, and a guy behind who picked it up for me got beeped at by a moton for his efforts) as did the pump which I only discovered later when I got a punture and found it was broken. My lights fell off ... as did *I,* *SEVERAL TIMES..... *the handlebar tape needed replacing. I went to stop at some lights during the second ride with kids about, I went to steady myself with my unclipped foot on the pedal, but it instantly clipped back in again just as I stopped, causing me to go flying arse over tip, right in front of kids and a van driven by some council workers who had a right good laugh at me.... later on, I came to a really sharp, blind corner on a path, and I went into it too fast (me not knowing it was there), and came out the other side with my right shoe still clipped in the pedal but me most certainly *NOT*!.... all in front of kids, and to cap it all off, the rest of the ride abandonned me and a ride leader after I had my puncture and his tyre burst.

All in all, I have had better days".


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Sep 2010)

Sorry, I can be a bit of a premadonna when I want to be!


----------



## summerdays (10 Sep 2010)

Sounds like a bad day indeed Mad Doug ...


----------

